# Turkoglu has gall bladder surgery (minor)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Phoenix Suns forward Hedo Turkoglu underwent minor gall bladder surgery in his native Turkey last week, The Arizona Republic reported on its website.
> 
> Turkoglu, whom the Toronto Raptors dealt to the Suns for Leandro Barbosa and Dwayne Jones, was in Turkey practicing with his country's national team for the upcoming World Championships. He is not expected to miss much time, according to the report.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5388290


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

He better pass that ****ing physical...


----------

